# Selling my entire Tarantula collection



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

AM SELLING MY ENTIRE TARANTULA COLLECTION £300 WILL LISTEN TO OFFERS THE WHOLE LOT THEY ALL COME WITH THERE ENCLOSURES COLLECTION ONLY WILL NOT SEPERATE I HAVE 
1 ORANGE BABOON
2 COLBALT BLUE
3 MEXICAN FIRE LEG
4 MEXICAN RED KNEE
5 RED SLATE ORNAMENTAL
6 GUATAMALAN BLUE
7 DESERT BLONDE 
8 NEW GUEAIEA BLACK

EMAIL ME ON [email protected] or tex me on 07805581222
i will take cash on collection as i have said i will not sell seperate species they all come as 1 thanks


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

That lot isn't worth £500 im afraid


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Becky said:


> That lot isn't worth £500 im afraid


I'll have to second that I'm afraid and first post?????


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

:naughty:
Shouldn't this be in the classifieds?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

he says collection only, why on gods green earth would he not be legit? lol.

Also depending on there enclosures you cant really say if its worth it or not.


P.S. Use classifieds : victory:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at the picture.

Even if he is legit, he's out of his mind thinking that someone will offer £500 for that lot without even knowing the size of the Ts/enclosures and sexes etc. 

Even so, like Becky said, fat chance they're worth anywhere near the £500 mark.


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*I am legit*

I am legit and they all come in there adult plastic cridder keepers with heat mats water bowls


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Reply*

All of them a part from 2 are juvie the orange baboon and fire leg are adult and i know that the fire leg and orange baboon are female and i have been told the others are female but have not sexed then 2 of them cost me 200 pound for the pair of them


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

which 2 cost you 200 for a pair?
x


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

the mexican fire leg and red knee


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

edward2227 said:


> the mexican fire leg and red knee


Ouch.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

edward2227 said:


> the mexican fire leg and red knee


Sorry matey, but you got stung on that one.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

not that uncommon for red knee's to go for 50 quid a pop. (Asuming he meant he got 2 pairs for 200)


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

you have been ripped off big time :O


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

yes my pet shop wanted 200 pound for the fire leg and red knee together


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

edward2227 said:


> yes my pet shop wanted 200 pound for the fire leg and red knee together


 
ouch wouldnt shop there anymore :lol2:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

i have put the add in classifeids now and have lowerd my price to 300 pound or listen to offers


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

edward2227 said:


> i have put the add in classifeids now and have lowerd my price to 300 pound or listen to offers


 
smart move mate, GL with the sale :2thumb:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

cheers mate am sellin as to do with work and other personal reasons


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

he said £300


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

yes 300 pound or offers no lower than 200 as i have looked at how much i have spent on the tanks and spiders and it's a bargin your geting


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

Mate! why are ya selling your collection man!?


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

for personal issues and to do with my job as i am not at home very much due to mu job


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Similar posting style much?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/417449-many-tarantulas-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/418010-many-tarantulas-sale.html

:whistling2:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

edward2227 said:


> for personal issues and to do with my job as i am not at home very much due to mu job


ah man, you had a great collection...but fair enough init, shit happens


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

i would buy them if i had the space .. :blowup:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Similar posting style much?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/417449-many-tarantulas-sale.html
> 
> ...


 
not really, and they have different spiders and this guys is COLLECTION ONLY, you cant possibly get scammed by collecting goods yourself.


drop the witch hunt


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> not really, and they have different spiders and this guys is COLLECTION ONLY, you cant possibly get scammed by collecting goods yourself.
> 
> 
> drop the witch hunt


Indeed. The only thing that they have in common is that they both require collection only- Even though Ed is from Oxfordshire and Spidergal is from Mersyside :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Similar posting style much?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/417449-many-tarantulas-sale.html
> 
> ...


they are from 2 different areas, and true, if its for collection only then it cant be a scam


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Wish I had the space and money... I'd snap them up :mf_dribble:


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> not really, and they have different spiders and this guys is COLLECTION ONLY, you cant possibly get scammed by collecting goods yourself.
> 
> 
> drop the witch hunt


 
Haha, how soft do you have to be to load lots of spiders in the car for someone without the cash in your hand. 

Edward: I am not at home much either. Are you sure a sale is the only option as I have animals such as snakes and spiders as they require far less care than most pets. Thats not the only reason obviously but it does work well that they dont need daily attention.


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

am 100 percent sure due to work nd personal reasons


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If you sold these individually you'd sell far quicker and likely get a better deal.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Freeman said:


> Haha, how soft do you have to be to load lots of spiders in the car for someone without the cash in your hand.
> 
> Edward: I am not at home much either. Are you sure a sale is the only option as I have animals such as snakes and spiders as they require far less care than most pets. Thats not the only reason obviously but it does work well that they dont need daily attention.


 
pretty sure he would get the cash before loading said spiders into someones car and pretty sure someone would check said spiders before handing over cash. also some people have more important things to worry about then hobbies, sometimes life just takes alot of attention and having a hobby might just be that tiny bit over the top.

Besides his reasons for selling are of no concern to people in my opinion, he is selling end of :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Uploaded pics*

i now have pics of 6 of them in my profile if you wish to take a look am now wanting £200 for the lot of them and a quick sale still collection only come and grab a bargin £200 pound for 8 T'S all with there enclosures


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

edward2227 said:


> i now have pics of 6 of them in my profile if you wish to take a look am now wanting £200 for the lot of them and a quick sale still collection only come and grab a bargin £200 pound for 8 T'S all with there enclosures


If you wanted a quick sale you'd sell them individually. :roll:

I would have thought that a couple of weeks with no sale would shout that at you. It's nearly Christmas, nobody has £200 to spend on a shed load of spiders.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/419107-spiders-sale-2.html

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/419107-spiders-sale-2.html
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Mhmm.

In all the previous threads, the price has changed from £500, to £400, to £300, to £100, and now £200 :lol2:


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Why on Earth are you selling your T's due to "work and personal reasons"... do you think Sugar Gliders will require less care than Tarantulas???..... Jeeezz :censor:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...eds/419919-two-female-sugar-glidres-cage.html


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Siouxzy said:


> Why on Earth are you selling your T's due to "work and personal reasons"... do you think Sugar Gliders will require less care than Tarantulas???..... Jeeezz :censor:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...eds/419919-two-female-sugar-glidres-cage.html


not being harsh but this guy is a muppet, he put an add in the lizard section wanting a bearded dragon, surely if your selling due to work problems you have no idea , i have a lizard, and they are bloody hard work


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Seems he is just bored of his Ts now, and can't decide on an amount to sell them for :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Kizzu said:


> Seems he is just bored of his Ts now, and can't decide on an amount to sell them for :lol2:


 yup exactly, on his youtube vids he got atleast 1 a week


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The fact he bought one a week is neither here nor there..

The price you're asking is too high imo. You're looking at 80 quid absolute max! So the original girls offer of 75 was good. As has already been said you'll sell them far quicker individually. And advertise better.. Proper species name, size, sex if known and a picture


----------

